# How much does one (A) cost?



## rscheurwater

How do I say "How much does one (A) cost?" in Korean?
 
Something like this?
"... (A)는 하나에 얼마예요?"
 
Thank you!


----------



## Rance

You pretty much had the answer already.
"(As you pick up or point the item) 이거 하나에 얼마에요?" sounds perfectly fine.
Or if you rather want to specify the item(let's say apple): 사과 하나에 얼마에요?


----------



## rscheurwater

Thank you Rance!

If I got it right your examples can be translated to:
How much is one of these?
How much is one of these apples?

When the shopkeeper answers: "That is (A) won a piece."


Do I translate it to something like this?
"저거는 하나에 (B)원이에요."


----------



## Aidensuh

Your translations are correct.
And about the shopkeeper's answer, I would just say "하나에 만원이(에)요."
But yours has grammatically no problem.


----------



## rscheurwater

Thank you Aidensuh!


----------

